# Zebra2 "crashing waves" preset for download



## Scalms (Dec 18, 2022)

Hi Everyone!

I'm a beginner at synth programming, but this morning I stumbled upon creating a "Waves Crashing" preset in Zebra2. Perhaps this is easy to create using white noise for most of you. Either way I'm uploading the preset here for your use! It's fairly playable too (I have the mod wheel mapped to the master output although you may have to set this up in your version of Zebra2), and to my ears sounds realistic. You can even build off of it to make it better. Isn't Zebra2 fun?! Enjoy!


----------

